# Off leash training - not going so well...



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Come when called is the one of the toughest things to get right. We've recently been starting from scratch with our guy too. I am by no means a dog trainer but what I've been doing is this:

For the last couple of weeks I've been witholding his breakfast and giving it to him on our morning walk. We go to a field and I let him off the leash, only when he can do a perfect heel for at least 20m. Then I let him roam for a minute and wait for him to look in my direction and then call him back, really enthusiastically, making big gestures and happy voice as he's coming towards me. When he comes he gets a handful of kibble and crazy enthusiastic praise and I sometimes run with him a little and get him really happy. Then he sits and I say "off you go" and he goes running around. We do this over and over. He's so hungry in the morning and I so enthusiastically praise him and give him food when he comes back that the recal has been about 95% (takes a dead squirrel carcass or another dog running to him to hold his attention now). He even runs to me and sits when he gets there. If I feel that he's becoming less interested in me I leash him. We've been doing this about 4 days a week and his recall is getting much better. You can also use a really high value item like cooked chicken, that is only given during recall training to help make him want to come back.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan, Jacqueline. I probably won't be able to this during my work days, but I should be able to do the before breakfast training recall session 3 times a week. Starting tomorrow!!!
I also like your comment that your dog has to heel 20 minutes before you let him off leash. In retrospect I shouldn't have had Lilly off leash at all today, because she was just not paying attention right from the beginning. She was already in her 'crazy state' before we left the house....

Heike


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Like us...sometimes they have good days and bad days. The REALLY GOOD thing is you could tell she was off before you left the house!

Prevention: On 'bad days', keep the leash on. (Carefully!) use a longline if necessary [never reel her in... ]. Or use a different type of exercise. Practice at that location without picnic-ers many times. 

Training: Work on recall training. Systematically, gradually increase distraction levels. 

If you mess up: and she runs off... Try bolting the other direction (...I train my dogs to follow me when I do this). When you get near, try asking for a Sit or Down (you can train for this). When you are near her, Toss a handful of SUPER GOOD treats on the floor... and while she's eating, keep tossing a few more. And then grab her collar and put a handful in her mouth. Chasing should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

RedDogs - as always, it sounds like a great plan. Thank you!

Will go now - to the first, before breakfast training session


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We made the mistake of playing "chase" with Jazz when we first got her. Fast forward a few months and a photographer wanted her off-leash for a shoot. She was great until she got bored and took off. She was estatic to play the chase game with us there. We caught our happy girl, but we've never played chase with her again unless she's chasing us! We learned that lesson.

I've had her in training, usually organized classes for almost the entire year we we've had her. Typically she's great on recall in class, pretty reliable downtown on a long leash and off-leash dog park, but without a doubt I've never consider having her off-leash in a nonfenced area. Recalls are tough, I think even for well trained dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

turtle66 said:


> I gave her a time out in the bathroom (first time ever) and I believe she knew that I was very mad at her


I'm sure she did, but I'm also just as sure that she had no idea _why _you were mad at her. A dog can't understand that you are putting them in a time out for something that happened in the past (and what is considered "in the past" for a dog can be just a few seconds later).

When you do have her on a long line, if she doesn't respond to your command don't use the line to pull her in. Instead step on the line to prevent her from getting any farther from you and then walk the line up until you get to her. That way it is you solving the problem not the line, and she won't get so that she listens when on a line but ignores you when off line.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I think what we need to remember is that not all dogs are "trustworthy" enough to be given off leash privileges. My Lucy (as well as Keeper and Brandi before) has a job, every morning she goes down to the front walk area to retrieve our morning paper. Very easy to train it and never had an issue with any of them just doing their job. I am TOTALLY confident she will return and if distracted just a quick "HERE!" will get her back on track. Now as for Oriana I honestly do not think she will ever be allowed this job. She is so "prey" driven all she would have to do is see a squirrel and I know she would go after it. Not worth the chance of her getting hit by a car. And I know she will in the end be my best "competitive" obedience dog to date but will never be "trustworthy" enough to take over the morning paper run.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Good idea to use the breakfast food as rewards during the morning walk. I sometimes take Brooks outside and use his breakfast to do training sessions. I will have him sit and wait in the back yard, then I will walk to the front yard and yell "Come!" and he comes roaring around the side of the house to me. The empty belly is a great motivator.
We realized Brooks understood the word "BACK" means it is time to head back when we were walking with him off leash in a forested area with hiking trails. We found out he knew the word when we would be talking together, asking each other "do you want to go back now?" We noticed when we said that he would turn around immediately and head back.
Now we can call that word out, even if he is a great distance away, he will come running full speed back to us.


----------

